# What's the best mac for kids,



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

My son is 3 and mostly plays online games at the nick jr website which is flash based 
and he is using an ibook g3 which handles the website quite well, but the newer games like the incredibles require more cpu & video, so what should I get for him?

Should I sell the ibook & buy him a mac mini, would that be a wise decision, I really have no need for a portable & the ibook has only left the house once this year to help my sister with an illustrator project for work.

cheers,


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Friends of mine recently bought their 4 year old son a refurb 17" iMac. You might also consider looking for a decent, used model.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I would go with the mini. Kids will touch, poke, prod and colour on everything eventually (probably). If (when) they damage the display, it will be cheaper and easier to replace than the whole thing. The mini itself can be tucked away under the desk or somewhere else safe.

Z.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

A used eMac.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Because they have a few in their kindergarten classroom now, I just got two matching Bondi Blue G3 iMacs for my twin girls who are turning 4 in three weeks. I have a few OS9 titles for them (still looking for more - see link in my sig).

Both of these will come out to be under $100!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I guess I can't interest you in a copy of Diablo...




gmark2000 said:


> Because they have a few in their kindergarten classroom now, I just got two matching Bondi Blue G3 iMacs for my twin girls who are turning 4 in three weeks. I have a few OS9 titles for them (still looking for more - see link in my sig).
> 
> Both of these will come out to be under $100!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Heh, I'm not gonna load up *Postal* on their machines either...


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

Postal was brutal!

I love diablo


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

*Q: What's the best mac for kids?*

A: Your OLD mac.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My nephew (4) is getting a 24" iMac.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Macified said:


> My nephew (4) is getting a 24" iMac.


No need to gloat. But will the adults scream when he pokes his finger or sneezes on the LCD??


----------



## Jeremy Banks (Nov 13, 2006)

Macified said:


> My nephew (4) is getting a 24" iMac.


That seems a little excessive.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*lucky kid, I would love a new 24" imac*

-------------------


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Head on over here for a custom screen protector. 
http://www.shieldzone.com/category/custom_orders/


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

An mini would be a nice Mac for a young kid, kids might quickley distroy the display of the iMac by poking it or throing stuff at it. If you have a anither Mac in the house you may want to give him that one and get a newer one for yourself.

You also don't want to get an Apple wirless keybord and mouse for him. Kids would louse these quickley and often and then you would spend a better part of your day looking for them.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Jeremy Banks said:


> That seems a little excessive.



How so? 

1. His parents aren't techies who can manage a farm of used Macs. 
2. As a simple purchase they order online and it shows up at their door. Plug it in and it works. No trying to hobble together the upgrades to keep an old system running. 
3. Who can really say what their needs will be over the next few years? The most up to date system is more likely to meet those needs down the road. Not to mention photography, video and iTunes to an "iTV" for Mom & Dad. This computer will likely become the hub of an expanding system as the kids grow up. 
4. If a kid can wreck an iMac, he can wreck any computer. I know that kids will be kids but teaching your children to respect their environment isn't that difficult.

Doesn't look like overkill to me.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

All that makes sense but perhaps the financial factor hits more people directly, in terms of overkill. What they mean by overkill is overspending. Any parent would love to have one of those for a child but many could not either handle or justify the expense--for themselves also.

Still, Apple sells a boatload of these (or are they air-shipped from the far east?) and they can't all be for adults. They probably aren't all assembled by adults either, so it's a "by kids, for kids" kind of thing.


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

HowEver said:


> What they mean by overkill is overspending. Any parent would love to have one of those for a child but many could not either handle or justify the expense--for themselves also.


I think any huge expense like that comes down to what people need and want. I don't think this falls under "need", but if they can afford, it's just that, they can.

Lucky kid though.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry but I thought this was a thread about suitability of a computer for children, not a discussion of spending habits, wants vs. needs or views on parenting. Maybe this should have been posted in the Everything Else forum...


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

The analogy would be giving a toddler a vintage Dupont Waterman fountain pen to scribble with.

The crayon would suffice but to each his own.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Actually the best LCD protectors are Nushields, head on over to www.nushield.com, I use them on my Treo.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Macified makes some very good points.

I know kids who learned computing on a Macintosh IIsi. When it cost $4,000. Nobody said then "perhaps you should get them a pre-owned Mac SE/30."

There are of course times when a 24" iMac seems like too much and times when it doesn't, and just because there some older systems have come down in price doesn't make them the best option for our children.

*Any* of the current (new) line of computers being sold by Apple would clearly perform the tasks outlined in the OP *and* would last and be suitable for years to come. The OP asks if the Mac mini would be the most suitable? If it's a space issue, absolutely. Otherwise, I'd go with whatever form factor works best.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Sounds like that 24" iMac isn't only for the child but for the whole family so that would make sense as you could have it for years and years to come!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Macified said:


> 3. Who can really say what their needs will be over the next few years? The most up to date system is more likely to meet those needs down the road. Not to mention photography, video and iTunes to an "iTV" for Mom & Dad. This computer will likely become the hub of an expanding system as the kids grow up.


First of all, this sounds like it's intended to be the only computer in the house and that parents/other kid's will be using it too. So, it's a bit misleading statement. 

But, if the statement was JUST for a 4year old (meaning parents have their own computer - a 3GHz Quad MacPro with 16GB of RAM, two terabytes of storage and two 30" LCD Displays to surf the net ;-) still, who cares. 

There are far worst examples of living in excess these days like people who buy big, gas guzzling SUV's but never drive on anything other than city/suburbia paved roads.

At least the computer educates and interests rather than create smog, higher gas prices and lead to global warming.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Number one primary use for the 24" iMac is for kids software. Keep in mind that kids exposed to computers from an earlier age will view them as tools and will be more likely to explore the available options. Getting a child an old beater of a system is like asking them to learn carpentry with a rock (well not quite that bad, but a hammer would be better don't you think). With companies like Fischer Price now offering digital cameras and mp3 players, it isn't out of the relm of possibility that children will benefit from iPhoto, iTunes, GarageBand. It won't be long before they are considering music lessons and a keyboard/mac combo is lighter, less expensive and more functional than a "piano".

Both parents already have computers but it just make sense to use the new iMac as a repository for digital photos and music. Since they do have a digital camcorder, why not get something with enough guts to actually make a video of the school play for the grandparents.

The computer is for the kids with secondary fall out for the whole family. Buying less of a computer will give you functionality but is a dead end.

Any modern mac, including the mini would be suitable but in my opinion. The iMac in any size will be a simpler experience.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

2 x iMac G3 233Mhz 0S 9
1 x Wallstreet G3 233Mhz 0S 9
with extra ram in all and these machines are not Online.

Trips to Garage Sales (the seller always apologizes that its for a Mac)
and the Local Libraries have some educational programs that are compatible.

All this for two boys aged 4 and 2.


----------

